# Cobia Blank



## spencertfulton (Feb 17, 2018)

In your opinion, what is the best blank for Cobia fishing? A rod you can work and eel, live bait or a jig. I’d like to build one before the season starts but don’t know much about it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gator T90L

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spencertfulton (Feb 17, 2018)

Where is the best to buy that blank from?


----------



## spencertfulton (Feb 17, 2018)

Also, I will be primarily fishing from a boat. I don’t know if that would matter?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish I sold things, I'd get JB to recommend them and be in business.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

spencertfulton said:


> Also, I will be primarily fishing from a boat. I don’t know if that would matter?


Might need a shorter, lighter blank for the boat. Gator is a good, durable blank that can cast a cobia jig a long ways. I have two 9 footers that I use on the pier, but like 7 ft-8ft stiffer rods for the boat. Check out the Phenix blanks


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Fenwick 1389 or 1386, probably long out of production.

Rick


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

For a boat I would look into a Seeker ps85. Get Obie Hill from Fast Cast Custom Rods to build it for you. He will set you right


----------

